# Slash fanfiction



## Cloud (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm starting a new thread on this, based on the discussion in the Danger Will Robinson thread, because I'm surprised this topic hasn't been touched on before--it's entirely germane to the SF/F board.

If you don't know what slash fanfiction is--no, it's not blood and gore: it's a sub-set of fanfiction. Written by fans of popular media, and particularly, though not exclusively, SF tv shows, it pairs characters of the same sex in romantic relationships. Usually the characters are male, and the writers and readers are female, although there are exceptions. 

Now, you know SF/F has a long history of fan fiction. The first "slash" couple was Kirk/Spock. (Kirk-slash-Spock--get it?) There are many others in SF: Duncan/Methos from Highlander, Jim/Blair from The Sentinel, Jack/Daniel from Stargate, Clark/Lex from Smallville. Basically take any two hot guys who are just a little too close and shove them closer together. Femslash is certainly possible, though much less popular. There's quite a range, too--some very explicit, some very schmoopy. Also, if you are into fanfiction, but not into the same sex stuff, there's lots of "gen" fanfiction. For instance, if you like Stargate, you can find stories upon stories of general fanfiction you might like. There are HUGE archives of this stuff--much of it very amateurish and poorly written, but there are some really great stories out there too. Some of such high quality I could swear professional writers are trying their hands in it for fun. 

I first came upon it by accident when looking for Highlander stuff several years ago on the Internet. I found this nice little story, started to read, and--whoa! Boy, was I suprised! So, I confess to having a particular kink for gay erotica; and once I started reading, this stuff, I found more and more, and, well . . . I confess to being an avid reader of this stuff. And . . . I confess to being a writer of this stuff. You might think it's weird, but it's basically just a fun hobby.


----------



## jackokent (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd never even heard of this until the Danger Will Robinson thread.  I am completely intrigued.  Do you just type slash fiction into google?

There again I only heard of fan fiction very recently.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 6, 2006)

well, you can see what happens if you search "slash fanfiction" or you can narrow it by a favorite show or whatever.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 6, 2006)

jackokent said:
			
		

> I'd never even heard of this until the Danger Will Robinson thread. I am completely intrigued. Do you just type slash fiction into google?
> 
> There again I only heard of fan fiction very recently.


 
If there is a particular fandom that you are interested in... there are probably someone on here that knows of an archive of fanfiction for that fandom.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd heard of the Kirk/Spock things, of course.  But who knew it had grown into such a big thing?  I had no clue.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 6, 2006)

I've heard about Slash for a long time.  It does get mentioned around here, in passing, from time to time.  Either people haven't been interested in discussing it, or the reference meant nothing and they didn't ask for an explanation, because there's never been an active conversation on the topic before.

The last time it came up, somebody mentioned Slash fiction featuring the characters from a well-known children's book.  I can't remember which one.  Sometimes the aging brain is merciful in what it chooses to forget.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 6, 2006)

Some of the proposed pairings are just godawful, truly.  Most people are focused (notice I did not say _obsessed_) with a small handful of fandoms.  And once you start noticing the relationships, well . . . it's hard NOT to notice them.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 6, 2006)

Another popular pair:  Spike/Angel.


----------



## Loner (Oct 11, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:
			
		

> The last time it came up, somebody mentioned Slash fiction featuring the characters from a well-known children's book.  I can't remember which one.  Sometimes the aging brain is merciful in what it chooses to forget.



Probably the Harry Potter books. There is a slew of Harry/Draco fiction out there. 

(I will not judge, I will not judge, I will not judge...)


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

Loner said:
			
		

> Probably the Harry Potter books. There is a slew of Harry/Draco fiction out there.
> 
> (I will not judge, I will not judge, I will not judge...)


 
Harry/Ron, Harry/Snape, Harry/Neville, Harry/Everyone...

I think that every character in that novel is paired up


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 11, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> I think that every character in that novel is paired up


I've just started working on the incendiary climax of _Hagrid and the Blast-Ended Skrewt!_


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> I've just started working on the incendiary climax of _Hagrid and the Blast-Ended Skrewt!_


 
lol...


----------



## jackokent (Oct 11, 2006)

carrie221 said:
			
		

> If there is a particular fandom that you are interested in... there are probably someone on here that knows of an archive of fanfiction for that fandom.


 
Sorry Carrie I realise I very rudely never replied to this.  I was just intriegued by the concept to be honest.  I actually found the idea of fan fiction quite surprising and then slash fiction seemed to go one further.  

I don't know why I was surprised, I've read some buffy fan fiction now and I can see why people do it.  I thought it was rather good. Still haven't got round to reading any slash fiction.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

jackokent said:
			
		

> Sorry Carrie I realise I very rudely never replied to this. I was just intriegued by the concept to be honest. I actually found the idea of fan fiction quite surprising and then slash fiction seemed to go one further.
> 
> I don't know why I was surprised, I've read some buffy fan fiction now and I can see why people do it. I thought it was rather good. Still haven't got round to reading any slash fiction.


 
That is okay... but if at some point you do want to read some just give me a hollar and odds are I will know of some or will no someone who knows some


----------



## Sketti (Oct 11, 2006)

My sis writes a lot of Harry/Draco fanfics. She wrote "In the Lair of the Dragon" among others. 

Personally, I don't like most of slash fanfics. I find that for the most part they are written by 12 y-o girls who get all giggly halfway through the story. When there are sex scenes...Gods it's bad! 3/4 of them have prolly never had sex in the first place and the 1/4 that remains has a warped view of gay sex  
But what I hate the most about is that I don't think it's really "slash" more like same-physical-sex het. What I mean is that they always cast each character in a more or less stereotypical gender role so while both chars may have penises for example, one is clearly "female" in the relationship. Why can't both characters be male or female as they are in their series? Otherwise, I would like it more. There is some that is enjoyable of course but they are rare IMO. 
In the end, it almost invariably end with a lot of angst, a marriage and babies. It seems like there are always babies. I'm telling you, it's het with 2 people of the same sex! 

And let's not get into the subject of MPreg!  The most horrible creation in the history of fanfiction  

There is the ocasional good fic but for the most part blegh! 

You can find oodles of fanfiction on www.fanfiction.net However the quality is highly variable  I've written some that's over there but don't ask me for it 'cause it's pretty bad (it seems like I never finish my fics, I'd rather tell my own stories to be honest). 
For Stargate there is Heliopolis and Heliopolis 2 (adult fics). 

Anyway, back to writing my essay >_<


----------



## Loner (Oct 12, 2006)

MPreg? I LOVE this forum! I always learn something! (Thank god for Wikipedia!) 

I thought MPreg...Male pregnancy? Nah! That's kooky! But there it was in Wiki and The Wiki does not lie...


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2006)

most mpreg stories are pretty bad, but there are some entertaining ones out there.  They seem to work best in Smallville, since Clark's not human, who's to say?


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 12, 2006)

Holy crap. I have found another facet of insanity. This stuff is hilarious. No offense to anyone who likes it, but it's so funny! 

My favorite is getting my gay friends to read it out loud and pick apart all the inaccurate bits! It's  great! Most of these writers have no idea what's going on in the bedroom, let alone one with two guys! Hahahaha!


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2006)

tell them they need to write their own


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 12, 2006)

Hahah! Maybe they will! They've started watching anime with me!


----------



## Cloud (Oct 12, 2006)

don't be mislead by the loads of dreck though--there is some of it which is extremely well written and worthwhile.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 13, 2006)

Loner said:
			
		

> MPreg? I LOVE this forum! I always learn something! (Thank god for Wikipedia!)
> 
> I thought MPreg...Male pregnancy? Nah! That's kooky! But there it was in Wiki and The Wiki does not lie...


 
It is very popular in Harry Potter and has branched out to most fandoms... there is a lot of bad fanfiction but there is also a lot of good fanfiction


----------



## soulsinging (Feb 4, 2016)

Sketti said:


> Personally, I don't like most of slash fanfics. I find that for the most part they are written by 12 y-o girls who get all giggly halfway through the story. When there are sex scenes...Gods it's bad! 3/4 of them have prolly never had sex in the first place and the 1/4 that remains has a warped view of gay sex



This simultaneously sounds hilariously interesting and like something I might have benefited from reading when I was 14 and trying to figure out what the heck girls wanted... though maybe I'd have just been discouraged or confused by the notion that they just want us boy to want each other?


----------

